# Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN -gut oder schlecht? (21:9, 3440x1440)



## Rud (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem neuen Monitor für mich. Da ich auch zum Arbeiten oft mehrere Fenster offen haben möchte und gerne viel Platz auf dem Monitor/ bzw. bis jetzt mehrere Monitore brauche, habe ich mich sehr für die 21:9 Monitore interessiert. 
Bis jetzt wurde mir hauptsächlich (da auch welche im Bekanntenkreis einen solchen Monitor haben) der Dell Dell Alienware AW3418DW ab €'*'1058 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland empfohlen. Dieser war mir jedoch einfach zu teuer, im Verhältnis zu meinem sonstigen Setup.

Letzte Woche war dann schließlich bei notebooksbilliger.de eine 20% Aktion auf diesen Samsung Monitor: Samsung S34J550WQU bei notebooksbilliger.de
wodurch dieser für 380€ zu haben war. 

Ich habe mir den Monitor daraufhin bestellt, um zu testen ob 21:9 wirklich in der Praxis für mich etwas ist und ob dieser preisgünstige Monitor (ja mir ist bewusst, das es der günstigste Monitor mit 21:9 und dieser Auflösung ist, jedoch kann der Preis im Verhöltnis zur gebotenen Leistung ja dennoch gut oder sehr gut sein) bereits ausreichend ist.
Der Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 3440x1440 und aktuell zocke ich mit 60 Hz. Der Monitor kann zwar wohl auch 75Hz und ich kann dies auch einstellen, jedoch bekomme ich dann spürbare Ruckler und das Bild läuft mit 60 Hz in Spielen einfach flüssiger.

Ich bin mit dem Monitor auch erst mal echt zufrieden, jedoch ist mir beim Testen über UFO Test: Ghosting schon deutliches Ghosting aufgefallen. Ich habe mal Vergleichsbilder angehängt. Zudem merke ich in Shootern (Battlefield, PUBG) nicht wirklich etwas. Dazu muss man auch sagen, das ich bei sehr hohen Einstellungen nicht immer 60 FPS erreiche.
Ich würde mich zudem als Allesspieler bezeichnen, wobei Battlefield schon das höchste der Multiplayer Shooter Gefühle ist. Ansonsten zocke ich Spiele wie z.b. Forza, Assassins Creed, Starcraft 2, das neue Anno ab Februar und generell viele Strategiespiele oder Aufbauspiele. Dennoch möchte ich natürlich auch für Shooter in der Zukunft ausreichend "gerüstet" sein.


Meine Frage: 
1. bin ich an Ghosting einfach nur gewöhnt, da mich das AKTUELL nicht so stört?
2. kann sich das Ghosting im Laufe der Zeit stärker bemerkbar machen, indem ich vllt. höhere FPS erreiche oder Freesync nutzen möchte?
3. Liegt das ruckeln bei 75Hz an Freesync und meiner verwendeten GTX 1070? Falls ich den Monitor behalte und AMD Navi rausbringt, würde ich wohl sowieso auf AMD mal wechseln. Sollte das Ruckeln dort vorbei sein?
4. Was haltet ihr von dem Monitor und vor allem von dem Ghosting?

Ich bin mir aktuell nicht sicher, ob der Monitor wieder zurück geht. Als ich anfangs das Ghosting und das ruckeln (da noch mit 75Hz) gesehen habe, wollte ich ihn erst direkt zusammen packen. Inzwischen finde ich den Monitor jedoch sehr gut, nur machen mir die oben genannten Fragen für die Zukunft etwas Bedenken.


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


*Aktuelles System:*
CPU: AMD 1600x
RAM: 16 GB
Mainboard: Asus B350 Prime Plus
Graka: Palit Jetstream GTX 1070


----------



## Turo1984 (7. Januar 2019)

Puh, ich hab mir den selben Monitor über NBB bestellt  

Ich fass mich mal kurz, die 75hz ruckeln wie Sau (mein 75hz LG mit 2560x1080 läuft butterweich im Vergleich mit 75hz).
60hz sehen auf dem Monitor einfach bescheiden aus (Battlefield 5). Flüssig finde ich, kann man das nicht nennen. 

Die Farben sind im Vergleich zu anderen getesteten Monitoren ebenfalls dürftig, ziemlich matt und kontrastarm, 
der Blickwinkel ist furchtbar wenn man von der Seite draufschaut (ok, das soll nicht wirklich interessieren )

Getestet bzw aktuell zuhause steht bei mir der Samsung C32JG52 80 cm (16:9 curved, 144hz, wqhd)
und der LG 29UM69G (21:9 75hz 2560x1080).

Eine Alternative, vom Preis her anstelle von 380,-€ bei 560,-€, ist der Samsung C34H892 (3440x1440 @100hz). Kommt morgen an, berichte ich gern.

Der Samsung C32JG52 ist aktuell mein Favourit, überragende Farben, viel lebendiger und natürlicher, 144hz sind zucker! 
Blickwinkel deutlich stabiler als beim S34J550WQU. 
ABER - 32" direkt vor der Nase sind mir zu groß im 16:9 Format...... 

Entweder wirds also der neue für 580,-€, oder ich geh auf den Samsung 32JG52 in 27zoll..... 

Der S34J550WQU ist scheinbar nicht grundlos so günstig, das Panel löst schön hoch auf und ist entsprechend scharf, aber die angegeben 75hz sind ein Witz und mit 60hz auf dieser Größe zu zocken, das würde ich niemandem empfehlen. Da muss man schon sehr abgehärtet sein. Das wird auch mit Freesync nicht besser, sofern ich das beim Kollegen richtig gesehen hab wird das Bild nicht flüssiger, sondern tearing wird einfach im freesync-hertz-bereich verschwinden.

Ghosting werd ich gern nochmal testen, ich habs nur am 144hz Samsung laufen lassen und natürlich,  da läuft das ganze deutlich geschmeidiger. Ich gehe von aus mit freesync wirst du hier auch keine Besserung erfahren.


----------



## Rud (7. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gehofft, das mehrere Leute sich den Moinitor zum testen geholt haben 

Den LG 29UM69G hat ebenfalls ein Freund und ich habe gestern Abend erst noch mal kurz drauf gezockt. Wenn du jedoch einmal den 34" Monitore gesehen hast, dann wirkt dieser lächerlich klein dagegen. 
Außerdem überzeugt mich das Bild irgendwie auch nicht.

Ja, bitte berichte dann mal vom Samsung C34H892! 
Zu unserem S34J550WQU muss ich sagen, das mit der generellen Bildqualität sehe ich etwas anders. Es kann natürlich sein, das ich keinen passenden Vergleich habe (hauptsächlich meinen älteren Dell mit IPS), aber gerade die Farben und wie du auch sagst die Schärfe vom Bild haben mich schon überzeugt. 
Beim Blickwinkel sehe ich auch kein großes Problem, wenn man mittig davor sitzt, interessant wäre zu wissen ob da curved doch etwas bringt? 
Zumindest ich denke mir, wenn das Display curved wäre, dann wäre das vom "Erlebnis" und der Immersion in Spielen noch mal deutlich besser.

Kannst du da auch mal berichten, wie das mit dem curved beim Samsung C34H892 ist?

EDIT: Welche Hardware hast du? Und wie viele FPS bekommst du dann mit den Monitoren bei der Auflösung?


----------



## Turo1984 (9. Januar 2019)

Erster Eindruck vom Samsung C34H892 ist überragend. Bin sehr angetan von Farben, Blickwinkel, Größe, Schärfe. 100hz laufen auch deutlich, deutlich! schöner als die 60 / 75 vom Vergleichsmodell.

Also wenn genug Leistung da ist, wär das der richtige Monitor unter 600€. 

Habe mir den S34J550WQU auch nochmal angeschaut. Also nach ausgiebigen Farben einstellen ist das Bild an sich auch völlig in Ordnung. Aber KO Kriterium bei mir persönlich sind die 60hz, bzw die 75hz welche ruckeln und damit schlechter als die 60hz aussehen. Ist aber eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes und subjektiven Empfindens denke ich. 

Zur Hardwarefrage: Ich hab mir grade nen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut mit Ryzen 5 2600, 16GB, RTX 2070.

—————- 

So weiteres testen hat mich dazu gebracht den monitor zurückzusenden. 3440x1440 braucht mir persönlich viel zuviel leistung. 
Ich muss auf Details verzichten um 50-70 frames halten zu können, gegenüber 100+fps auf ultra in klassischem wqhd 16:9 Format. 

Was hast Du denn an Hardware verbaut?


----------



## Rud (10. Januar 2019)

Also ich habe meinen S34J550WQU bereits wieder zurück geschickt. 
Leider war ich alles in allem dann auch nicht überzeugt vom Monitor. Vor allem die 60Hz bzw. das 75Hz nicht verwendbar waren, hat mich schon sehr gestört. 
Je mehr ich dann auch weitere Spiele ausprobiert habe, desto mehr Probleme hatte ich auch mit der Einstellung von Auflösung und Hertz in den Spielen.
Mich wundert es, das du von den frames ebenfalls große Probleme hast. Ich habe mit meiner GTX 1070 natürlich noch deutlich weniger FPS, weshalb ich auch ursprünglich mit dem kleineren LG 29UM69G geliebäugelt hatte. 

Behälst du jetzt einen der Monitore? 
Ich bin jetzt wieder auf mein Dual 16:9, 1080p Setup zurück und muss sagen, so richtige vermisse ich den großen 34" Monitor auch nicht. 
Leider muss ich sagen, dass ich auch oft das Gefühl hatte den Mehrplatz gar nicht nutzen zu können, obwohl ich gerade fürs Arbeiten min. 2 Monitore verwende. 

Ich tendiere momentan tatsächlich eher wieder in Richtung 27" wqhd...


----------



## Turo1984 (11. Januar 2019)

Also 3440x1440 sieht super aus - frisst mir aber zuviel Leistung, daher sind beide zurückgegangen.

Ich hab auch gehofft, dass die RTX2070 ausreicht. 
Würde sie vermutlich auch, sofern man in den Grafikdetails Abstriche macht, aber dazu bin ich  nicht bereit 

Du hast halt Spiele wie Hots oder Overwatch da knackste die 100FPS entspannt, dann startest Du das neue Assassins Creed und dümpelst in WQHD schon bei 66fps herum und sollst dann von 3,7Millionen Pixeln auf 5Millionen gehen, na dann gute Nacht *haha*

Ich hatte mir damals bei der NBB Aktion noch einen 31,5" WQHD curved in 16:9 bestellt, mit 144hz. Und dieser steht jetzt final an seinem Plätzchen.

Zu Beginn schien er mir doch etwas groß, aber mittlerweile habe ich mich gewöhnt. Hatte mir noch einen 27" von einem Kollegen ausgeliehen und am Ende festgestellt, dass 31,5 Zoll schon ne feine Sache sind! Auch wenn es einen zu Beginn erschlägt 

Also als Single Monitor würde ich 31,5 Zoll mit WQHD und 144hz auf jedenfall mal in Betracht ziehen. 
Falls Du deine gewohnte Arbeitsfläche benötigst, macht 2x 27" wohl mehr Sinn. Dann eben mit 144hz in WQHD.

2x 31.5 zoll würde ich vielleicht als übertrieben ansehen (=


----------

